

Systems thinking about women in IT - blah_blah
http://blog.jessitron.com/2015/01/systems-thinking-about-wit.html

======
PaulHoule
I think "woman in IT" can't be addressed without looking at the career path
for IT for men. Some organizations want to hire them young so they are easy to
control, let them bungle everything, then lay them off when they have enough
experience to not drive over a cliff.

I think women might be smarter at avoiding "people traps" then men.

